# Aval bancario for long term rental



## mal100 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi all 

Has anyone successfully managed to set up an aval bancario for a long term rental? I'm trying to get it done through Sabadell (who I bank with) as a tenant, but I have concerns about how long this process might take, and the cost. I have the 6 months of rent required, but they want info on my personal solvency etc now.

If it's going to take forever, like I suspect, I'll take a different option.

Thanks
Mal


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mal100 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone successfully managed to set up an aval bancario for a long term rental? I'm trying to get it done through Sabadell (who I bank with) as a tenant, but I have concerns about how long this process might take, and the cost. I have the 6 months of rent required, but they want info on my personal solvency etc now.
> 
> ...


in 10 years of renting & several moves, I've never been asked for one.....


maybe my fellow moderator snikpoh will be able to help (he's a landlord )


----------



## mal100 (Nov 8, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> in 10 years of renting & several moves, I've never been asked for one.....
> 
> 
> maybe my fellow moderator snikpoh will be able to help (he's a landlord )


Yeah, I avoided it for the last two years in the campo. But this is a huge detached villa in central benalmadena, and I understand that unfortunately guarantees like this are common for such properties.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mal100 said:


> Yeah, I avoided it for the last two years in the campo. But this is a huge detached villa in central benalmadena, and I understand that unfortunately guarantees like this are common for such properties.


Sometimes they're asked for on larger properties with larger than average rents.

I don't know how long they take to get though.


*6 months rent up front* - please don't! It's a buyers market and you should be able to negotiate this to the standard of just 1 month. There are so many properties for rent that I'm sure you could find one with 'normal' rental details.

Tell the landlord that he can have one or the other (aval or 6 months up-front) but not both.


----------

